# tr 7 help



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

he guys, i have a slight turn on pop in my car and i want to delay that remote input signal from my ms-8 to my amps.. i bought a tr-7 to delay the signal 5 sec... The manual is not the greatest and i was hoping someone on here can help me... I know i need to pulse it 12 xs to get it to the feature i want but now in step 2 its not to clear what to due next to program all 3 output wires.. I have pulsed it one time.. waited 3 sec and the light flashes once. Now due i pulse the wire 2xs now to select option 2 then wait again 3 sec and it should flash 2xs, the pulse 3xs, wait 3 sec and it should pulse 3xs... Not to sure what to due here.. Once if figure this out then i will tackle setting the output time on the blue wire to 0:0:5sec, and due 0:0:0 for option two and 0:0:0 for option 3.. Please advise.


----------

